# Torrington prewar handlebars Schwinn!



## Classicriders (May 4, 2022)

Very straight bars with the holes for the horn button wiring.


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 4, 2022)

$95


----------



## Classicriders (May 4, 2022)

Close, but no deal


----------



## airflo11 (May 4, 2022)

$115


----------



## Classicriders (May 5, 2022)

Deal.


----------

